# Wall decor...



## AMP-RYU (Dec 11, 2008)

I was just wondering what you guys had decorating your schools walls. Thank you for the input.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2008)

The blood and brain matter of those who walked into the dojo and challenged me to see whose art was the best. 



Ok I'm lying but hey.. it'd be cool wouldn't it? ? ? :uhyeah:


----------



## jarrod (Dec 11, 2008)

trophies, medals, & a belt.

jf


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 11, 2008)

Same ol belts trophies ect...anyone have anything new or different.....:asian:


----------



## jarrod (Dec 12, 2008)

human skulls!

btw, none of the trophies are mine 

jf


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 15, 2008)

i have:
my certs for 1st and 2nd
a chart with the belt progression
requirements for each rank
american flag
a picture of me from 1985 as a green belt
the school rules
the core ideals
2 nice oriental prints i liked.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2008)

Lots of sticks of all different lengths, Filipino body armor and helmets, fencing masks, kamagong, incense and bamboo, lots of various training knives, long swords, hand cuffs, ropes, chains, bowie trainers, firearm trainers of all different kinds, focus mitts, etc.  Lots of different stuff all laid in a nice manner.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Lots of sticks of all different lengths, Filipino body armor and helmets, fencing masks, kamagong, incense and bamboo, lots of various training knives, long swords, hand cuffs, ropes, chains, bowie trainers, firearm trainers of all different kinds, focus mitts, etc. Lots of different stuff all laid in a nice manner.


 

Brian's club is well stocked and looks great to me.


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2008)

Among other misc. stuff, we have some martial art paintings by our (late) school founder, Great Grandmaster Lee H. Park, hanging on the walls.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Dec 17, 2008)

American Flag, Korean Flag, Federation Headquarters Flag, tenants, creed, basic terminology, photos of the black belts, a large decorative fan and lots of equipment but that doesn't necessarily count as decor


----------

